# Just painted my first bait!



## Luns (Feb 10, 2010)

Got my first airbrush today and have always wanted to paint my own lures and maybe some day get in the business of doing replica mounts. This is my first bait i painted. It is no clear coated or sealed, i was to excited to get to that yet! Any comments positive or negative are welcome, im new so any help im all ears!


----------



## selfproclaim (May 19, 2011)

Looks pretty good, hope you catch a monster! Number 15 to be exact! Is that a home made bait?


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

Luns said:


> Got my first airbrush today and have always wanted to paint my own lures and maybe some day get in the business of doing replica mounts. This is my first bait i painted. It is no clear coated or sealed, i was to excited to get to that yet! Any comments positive or negative are welcome, im new so any help im all ears!


Also just ordered two myself to try. Your paint job looks most excellent. Mine will probably not come close to that the first time. LOL I think I would clear coat though.


----------



## muskyslayer96 (Feb 28, 2009)

Well done,

You should be proud, my first paint jobs looked like someone chewed up a crayon and puked all over the bait  LOL.

Good luck, keep up the good work,

MS


----------



## "Big" mark the shark (Jan 21, 2010)

Great looking bait


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

I would say that you have much natural talent!! Obviously,,you have done some sort of air brush work somewhere before?? If not ,,you have a bright future,that will be VERY interesting to follow!! Nice work!! & show us the next ones out,for sure! ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

Nice job, sure wish I could do it but my talents are not artsy enough to do that. 


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## Luns (Feb 10, 2010)

sonar said:


> Obviously,,you have done some sort of air brush work somewhere before??


Gods honest truth, the other day was my first time with an airbrush in my hand. Im honestly impressed with how it turned out. The hardest part with painting is getting the colors you want. I had to mix like 3 colors to get the darker green i wanted. Im learning though, i just actually finished my second bait last night! I just sprayed a sealer on it so ill post pics later. I did a little overspray of gold to give it a bit of a sparkle, hope it shows in the pics


----------



## Luns (Feb 10, 2010)

The gold shows in person but kind of lacks in person.....spook bait painted bass


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

That's Bull!

You Punk!

Those look great!


----------



## KatseekN (Apr 10, 2012)

Luns, I'm no expert but I would recommend coating it with a 2 part epoxy for a durable finish. If you haven't already.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

GREAT looking baits! Fabulous!

Coating jointed baits with tight joints like that is no easy task. Good luck, I wish I could offer advice, but the ones I've done (2 double segments, one triple)required a LOT of tedious work afterwords with sandpaper to get it to wiggle freely. Good luck!


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

I'll agree with what everyone else is saying. GREAT job! Looks pro.


----------



## Luns (Feb 10, 2010)

Thanks for the kind words guys, i wish i would of gotten an airbrush a long time a ago. The next thing to learn is some different species to incorporate onto some baits. The ultimate goal is to start doing replica bass mounts, and i actually ordered my first blank today! Ive watched a few videos and think i can give it a whirl, ill post the results when i get it done in a few weeks, super excited!


----------

